# Your top 5 Drummers



## Icestorm (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater, Liquid Tension Experiment) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy5iOrBzSHM (with LTE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44j6hvBx4fg (with Dream Theater)


Jason Bittner (Shadows Fall)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHpiy6dVY3w

Travis Smith (Trivium)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5h3TyK0T0Q

Steve Ferrone (Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=726Zf-zin-s

Neil Peart (RUSH)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiT-vPCvhnw


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 14, 2008)

1.  Danny Walker - Intronaut
2.  Thomas Noonan - 36crazyfists
3.  Brann Dailor - Mastodon
4.  John Bonham - come on now 
5.  Neil Pert - Rush


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont' know about 2-5, but #1 is easy.

Keith Moon- The Who


----------



## Defender (Jul 15, 2008)

Brain Mantia
Tatsuya Yoshida of Ruins
Dale Crover/Coady Willis both currently simultaneously drumming in The Melvins
Tim Alexander of Primus
Pete Thomas of Elvis Costello & The Attractions

With the exception of Tatsuya, who plays drums aggressively as a lead instrument, all of these guys have absurd amounts of technical skill, but they know restraint. They know when to stop flailing around and take a back seat to support the band by kicking a groove and filling out the song (while still employing masterful finesse and technique) instead of just making things more busy without contributing.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 15, 2008)

Tommy Lee


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 15, 2008)

Jon Karel - The Number 12 Looks Like You
Leche - As Blood Runs Black (former)
Chree - The Number 12 Looks Like You (former)

cant think of anymore I care for, Im not a drummer


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 16, 2008)

John merryman-cephalic carnage
Danny Walker-intronaut
Neil peart-rush
Johnny Raab-biodisel
Brann Dailor-mastodon


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 16, 2008)

I was going to say "If Neil Peart isn't on someone's list, they don't listen to drumming" but I just did anyway. >=(

Jason Rullo - Symphony X (just an allround awesome drummer)
Neil Peart - Rush (THE PROFESSOR)
Albert Bouchard - Blue Ã–yster Cult (seriously underrated)
Vinnie Colaiuta - Megadeth (he was there only for The System Has failed, but did an amazing job)
Lars Ulrich - Metallica (well... he WAS good...)


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Thomas Pridgen
2. Tony Royster
3. Jon Theodore

everyone else sucks.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 17, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I dont' know about 2-5, but #1 is easy.
> 
> Keith Moon- The Who


He was the greatest drummer in history. Period.

If you don't agree, then listen to 'Love, Reign o'er Me' and then tell me that he sucks.

My list:
1. Keith Moon (The Who)
2. Lars Ulrich (Metallica)
3. Dom Howard (Muse)
4. Phil Selway (Radiohead)
5. Bill Bruford (Seriously, there are WAY too many bands to list here)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

Bill Bruford
Gene Krupa
Vinnie Coliuta 
Jojo Mayer
Max Roach


----------



## Monarq (Jul 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He was the greatest drummer in history. Period.
> 
> If you don't agree, then listen to 'Love, Reign o'er Me' and then tell me that he sucks.


Apparently no one gets it but us.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He was the greatest drummer in history. Period.
> 
> If you don't agree, then listen to 'Love, Reign o'er Me' and then tell me that he sucks.



Correction: Keith Moon was the greatest _rock _drummer in history.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 18, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Correction: Keith Moon was the greatest _rock _drummer in history.


I give you that there are better Jazz drummers out there, but other than that it's hard to top Keith.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 18, 2008)

the late Buddy Rich?


----------



## PunkFurry (Jul 28, 2008)

You've all failed me as drummers. Only two references to Colaiuta, one to his work with megadeth. Come on....alright...lemme break it down for you...

1. Colaiuta
2. Gadd
3. Purdy
4. Weckl
5. Jarzombek

I pick Jarzombek because I know him a bit, and I know that he writes everything he does down and he can re-do everything he's ever drummed perfectly. 

The mark of a good drummer isn't when they can play one style very well, anyone can do that. It's the drummer that can pick up any style and make it sound like he's been playing it all his life. Why is Lars Ulrich even on the list of any of you, even in his hay days?


----------



## calaverx11 (Jul 28, 2008)

In no particular order, since I'm too lazy to judge:

John Bonham
Danny Carrey (?!?!)
Gregg Bissonette (??!?!?!?!)
Buddy Rich
Dave Grohl (Yes, he's STILL A DRUMMER, and a fucking good one, too)


----------



## abacus_orrin (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike cosgrove- Alien ant farm
Eric carr- KISS
Jimmy Chamberlain- The Smashing Pumpkins
Matt Sorum- The Cult, Guns n roses
Jessie- The jacknife 7


----------



## Drummer Fox (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Buddy Rich
2. Neil Peart
3. Terry Bozzio
4. John Bonham
5. Chip Ritter

For those of you who have never heard of Chip Ritter, Heres a couple of links:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60IRWOqfnuw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BGT-CX9UsE


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Pete Sandoval (Morbid Angel, and father of the modern metal blast beat)
2. Max Duhamel (Kataklysm, one of the most intense drummers..)
3. Andy Schroeder (Vehemence, underrated, unknown band and drummer)
4. George Kollias (Nile, mastered the swivel tech, amazing)
5. Tim Waterson (Fastest kick drummer to this date)


----------



## Defender (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm adding Karen Carpenter to this thread.


----------



## ilrak (Aug 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I dont' know about 2-5, but #1 is easy.
> 
> Keith Moon- The Who



Amen! He was drummer God!


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Neil Peart- Rush

MachineGunSmith - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7swpRRF9Rg

MetalGrand - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_zKX1qxoS0


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

My number 1 is Aaron Gillespie :3


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg Saunier.

The way he can make just a three-piece drum set sound so epic is awesome.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 30, 2008)

Danny Carrey is god of drums.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't believe no one's said John Bonham yet!

Or what about Rick Allen from Def Leppard, it takes some skill and some balls to return to drumming after losing your arm in a car accident.


----------



## DanFox (Aug 31, 2008)

James Sullivan (The Rev) of Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 6, 2008)

Neil Peart
Keith Moon
Dave Grohl
Dave Mackintosh
Eric Carr


----------



## Sedit (Oct 17, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 1. Pete Sandoval (Morbid Angel, and father of the modern metal blast beat)
> 2. Max Duhamel (Kataklysm, one of the most intense drummers..)
> 3. Andy Schroeder (Vehemence, underrated, unknown band and drummer)
> 4. George Kollias (Nile, mastered the swivel tech, amazing)
> 5. Tim Waterson (Fastest kick drummer to this date)



ahhh!  Heres a list that's almost IDENTICAL to what I was gonna make!  Tasty choices, sir!

Though, I have to admit, I'm unawares as to who Vehemence is...but given your other choices, I'll definately have to check them out!

2 drummers I woulda put on here though would be:

-Richard Christy formerly of Iced Earth, Acheron, Burning Inside, Control Denied, Death, and Leash Law.  He's since quit the music buissness and is now a comedy writer for Howard Stern.

-Gene Hoglan of Dark Angel, Daemon, Death, Dethklok (yes!  THAT Dethklok....he played on the 'tour' and did all the drum tracks on the Dethalbum), Old Man's Child, Phantasm, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Zimmers Hole.  Also, the dude is HUGE...like almost 400lbs...and he plays with weights on his feet! Yet...he's a friggin' speed machine!


----------



## AethWolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Cozy Powell (Jeff Beck Group, Rainbow, White Snake, Brian May Band, Black Sabbath (just to name a few), and Led Zeppelin considered hiring him when Bonham died)
John Bonham (Led Zeppelin)
Keith Moon (The Who)
Neil Peart (Rush)
Roger Taylor (Queen)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 17, 2008)

Sedit said:


> ahhh!  Heres a list that's almost IDENTICAL to what I was gonna make!  Tasty choices, sir!
> 
> Though, I have to admit, I'm unawares as to who Vehemence is...but given your other choices, I'll definately have to check them out!
> 
> ...



Hah, good to see another metal head with practically matched tastes. Here's two video links of him, the first is an audition:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4iCXQ-ZxA

The second is freestyle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVmjnI_u2qQ

I couldn't find any youtube vids on just actual Vehemence music, other then a few of their slow songs, so hopefully you can get'em somewhere. Noted songs to look for are 'Christ! I Fucking Hate You', 'Fantasy From Pain', 'God Was Created', 'The Lords' Work', and, 'I Must Not Live'.

Enjoy


----------



## Sedit (Oct 17, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Hah, good to see another metal head with practically matched tastes. Here's two video links of him, the first is an audition:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4iCXQ-ZxA
> 
> ...



Good stuff!  I'll have to dig deeper into there catalog.  Those song titles....they speak to me.  Hehehe 




Also...has anybody here mentioned the god amongst men, Dave Lombardo?  Him and Pete Sandoval practically invented modern technical drumming.


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2008)

Chris Pennie hasn't been mentioned?  God damn.

Chris Pennie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-LJVVQpDI


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Good stuff!  I'll have to dig deeper into there catalog.  Those song titles....they speak to me.  Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I covered Pete, and I'm almost certain Dave was mentioned on the first page, they're just...amazing.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I know I covered Pete, and I'm almost certain Dave was mentioned on the first page, they're just...amazing.



oh yeah!

Also....theres Hellhammer (real name: Jan Axel Von Blomberg) of Mayhem, Arcturus, Dimmu Borgir, xxxx, The Kovenant (I liked them much better before they changed there name from Covenant), Mezzerschmitt, Thorns, Troll, Winds


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

5-Nick Oshiro of Static X
4-Ed Warby of Gorfest and The Ayreon Experiment
3-Christoph Schneider of Rammstein
2-Danny Carey of Tool
1-Tomas Haake of Meshuggah


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 30, 2008)

The ones that speak to me out of what's been mentioned are- technicality: Tomas Hakke, Johnny Rabb and Jojo Mayer- musicality: Bonham, Bruford and sure, Moon- and all-round awesome: Steve Gadd, Bernard Purdie and Neil Peart.

Yeah I know that's nine instead of five, but on the bright side they're not in order and there are still others I didn't mention 

I particularly like that people are mentioning the guys like Rabb and Mayer who are taking techno, jungle and IDM beats and playing them on real drums. It sure ain't the Purdie Shuffle but it's got merits of its own...


----------

